# DUBAI | Il Primo | 356m | 1168ft | 79 fl | T/O



## NK2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Source : Scion's post # 3985 on Downtown Dubai thread. Cropped the Photo.


----------



## NK2 (Jan 12, 2016)

Emaar's latest project update:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

tonight by me


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Scion said:


> From instagram:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Technically I suppose the thread should be renamed and a second thread started, since Il Primo is only the taller tower (under construction) now and the shorter tower became Grande.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Another Supertall rising in Dubai!



Scion said:


> Wow, Il Primo managed to peek above ground ahead of Forte's Tower 1! It is now the 34th supertall in Dubai to have risen above ground. (Forte being the 35th)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

From Scion by http://thenoblehouse.ae/


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Just to the right of the Dubai Opera









https://www.instagram.com/p/BpMyFPWlk3w/?hl=en&taken-by=dubai.uae.dxb


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Going up



Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday night by me


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Flo Flo said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bq94iwqHwGA/


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

already rising. Dubai just doesn't mess around


----------



## NK2 (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## The-King (Mar 8, 2008)

seeing those three towers rising next to each other will be an amazing view for every skycraper lover!


----------



## A7R (Oct 26, 2016)

The-King said:


> seeing those three towers rising next to each other will be an amazing view for every skycraper lover!


It's going to be an epic year for downtown :banana:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me










Second one .. renamed Grande


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Scion said:


> Starting to become prominent for fountain show viewers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A view days ago by brainsound


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


Philip Marlowe said:


>


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by urs truly


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A minute ago by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Some updates while quarantined at home!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today from Home!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 11* by @FreeMarkets





























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-07-18 by [U]Jakob[/U]


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By @Jakob*


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me from balcony


----------



## brainsound (Dec 30, 2013)

^^ Prime Location!!!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 28 by* Jakob

















*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-12-08 by [U]Jakob[/U]


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Going up again .. today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

By me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This morning


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*February 6:*








Downtown Dubai by Stylish Photography on 500px.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-14 by Jakob


----------



## Augustão d2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally back.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Couple of days ago


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 8:*








Night….. by Kris Kiss on 500px.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

She’s T/O!!!! 🥳🥳🥳


Dubai Tower Tops Out


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just now


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

What happened to the side tower? Did it get cancelled?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

^its being built next to it


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

From Address Downtown


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just now


----------



## The-Real-Link (Oct 9, 2004)

The area around BK has gotten so tall since I visited! Skyview Meadows (I think) was only just forming its side sheerwalls when I was there but now that's fully opened it seems, plus so much more that had been in foundation stage and is completing now.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


----------



## MICHAELG3000 (Dec 17, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSZoY8blKk8/


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just now by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Taken by me from Burj Khalifa


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Just now by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*September 18:*








Good evening from Dubai 😁 by Mohammad Abo Rashed on 500px.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Gabriel900 said:


> Today by me
> 
> View attachment 2154167


October 4 at 10:04:04 AM!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A Chicagoan said:


> October 4 at 10:04:04 AM!


I don't get it?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

just now by me


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Last week by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

just now by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

May 26 by 杰克27吧


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 07 by *Burj Khalifa fan*


----------



## Niek99 (May 24, 2016)

Very dangerous and wrong of course, but the footage provides a nice look into the view from the top floor

View attachment 3442386


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope he gets deported and banned from Dubai ... such a waste of oxygen on this planet


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

(08-07-2022)


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 11

Dubai Mall by Derek Mikiewicz, auf Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

sent by my friend


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Il Primo


Guide to Il Primo for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Il Primo has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just stunning.


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

The most beautiful project yet from Emaar


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

When I compare Il Primo with Burj Khalifa on Google Earth images, it appears to be taller than the official height. I measured about 385 metres. That would also explain the height discrepancy compared to some neighbouring towers like Opera Grande. If Opera Grande is 285 metres tall, Il Primo can't be 356 metres tall. One of the heights must be wrong. Il Primo is almost 50% taller than Tower 1 of The Address Residences Opera Tower 1 next door, but that tower is 260 metres tall. Again that does not fit to the official height figure of 356 metres for Il Primo, as that would make it only 37% taller. But why would a developer publish a height that is lower than the tower actually is?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

last day in 2022 by me


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

UAE welcomes New Year 2023 with fireworks, world record-breaking displays - as it happened


Gulf News brings New Year's Eve celebrations from across the UAE




gulfnews.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today morning by me ...


----------



## Motherussia (Sep 7, 2016)

Twopsy said:


> When I compare Il Primo with Burj Khalifa on Google Earth images...
> 
> But when I look/compare with Gabriel's last image, this tower's height is on par with one of Burj Kalifa's setback(s) which's height is ~350m.


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, in the most recent Google Earth image the 356 metres could be true at least compared to the Burj Khalifa. If the tower in 356 metres tall though, the taller one of the Act Towers must be roughly 205 metres tall, but I can't find that one on skyscrapercenter. Maybe they have it under another name. Unfortunately they made the maps only available for members.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------

